# Mr Tai Ct -a life well lived, a rest much deserved



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

As many of you know, Tai has fought a winning battle over his multiple illnesses these past 5 months. Tai had a good several months fighting thyroid, liver and kidney problems. 

He felt particularly well the past couple of weeks after a vitamim shot. He ate voraciously up until the end - getting anything he wanted to eat, even if it was not on my list of premium food. : - )

This morning Tai had a seizure and I am so glad I was still home.He could not get up - he spent an hour lying on my stomach (his favorite sleeping spot) and hearing me telling him what a good boy he had been.

I told him it was OK to go and see Taz again. Mostly he did not move, but a couple of times he meowed softly or hooked his paw around my arm. 

I let him know I was still with him since I was not sure he could see.

He had a second seizure just as we got to the vet's office and drew his last breath before going inside.


19 years - good job, Tai. Good Kitty. Be free of illness and age now.


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

Blessings to you and Tai. I am glad you were with him to ease his way.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Mr. Tai








to you


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Peace for the two of you now. 
Many hugs and comforting wishes to you from the Dimock K9-pack and feline-pride.








Jess


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.







19 years was a good and long life. I am sure every moment since he found you he felt loved.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

Tai will be with you always....
I send you love and sympathy!
I lost a loving "pet" last year ... after 14 years together, and my heart goes out to you!
Run pain free Tia... and let Bonnie feel your presense! (forever)


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Tai.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bonnie,

So sorry to hear of Tai's passing but I'm glad that you were with him and happy that he had such a long and wonderful life! 










ETA: I just called Cleo when I read this b/c she had gone out back to get some cool air. When she heard my voice she called back to me in her special answer voice and it brought tears to my eyes. What wonderful companions these animals are--I'm so glad that you are celebrated Tai's life.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Mr Tai







.







I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am sorry for your loss, cherish your memories of Tai


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like he enjoyed life right up until the end, which is always the best way to go.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Mr Tai Ct -a life well lived, a rest much dese*

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Mr Tai Ct -a life well lived, a rest much dese*



> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomThis morning Tai had a seizure and I am so glad I was still home.


Oh Bonnie, I'm sorry I did not see this earlier. My heart goes out to you but as you said, I am also happy you were beside Tai until the end. Although 19 yrs. is a long time it still hurts just as much. My thoughts are with you - Sean, Neely and Gizmo send their love.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Mr Tai Ct -a life well lived, a rest much dese*

Bonnie,

What a great kitty and a special love!

So happy you've had him for 19 years!

God bless you in our loss.. I am so very sorry..

Tanya


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Mr Tai Ct -a life well lived, a rest much dese*

I am so sorry to hear about Tai. R.I.P. sweet kitty







What a blessing that you were able to be with him in his last hours.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My thoughts are with you. 19 years is a long cat life and Tai was very blessed. It is a long time to have a cat also. My Black Magic lived to 19 and no other pet death so far has hit me like losing him.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

My thanks to all of you for your replies and nice thoughts. I am sure he is playing with his late brother Taz right now.


----------

